# 330ci sound by Bavarian Sound Werks



## geok (Nov 24, 2004)

I bought a 2005 330ci with HK/nav in November. Great car but the factory sound system is poor. The treble is missing, the mid bass is harsh. The cheap 10 inch mid bass driver is a poor excuse for a subwoofer and thumps annoyingly somewhere between 50-90 Hz. The music sounds poor at low volume and even worse at higher volumes.

I contacted Bavarian Sound Werks in Atlanta. I wanted killer sound while keeping the factory nav unit and preseving most of the trunk space. Jason, with BSW, hooked me up. He put a MB quart amp 4x 200 watts in the spare tire compartment, the front channels drive four component MB Quart speakers up front and the back channel puts out 400 watts to a MB Quart 10" subwoofer in a custom box that fits perfectly  under the convertible top compartment. A totally clean install. Except for the box in the trunk, it looks totally factory. It sounds awesome. Clean, crisp, deep bass.

I am totally impressed with this company. Give 'em a call or reach them at www.bavariansoundwerks.com.


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

How are you "porting" the bass into the cabin?


----------



## geok (Nov 24, 2004)

The custom box fits tightly between thee wheel wells. It is a downward firing 10' sub that is just behind the ski pass thru. The bass and mid bass from this enclosure pass through the seat, and is also felt in the chassis. If you need more bass, they recommend an 800 watt separate amp for the premier or Q line sub.


----------



## Merli (Nov 24, 2004)

Any chance of some photos?


----------

